# Harry's OB Home theatre set of speakers



## harry potter (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Folks,

Just a few photos of the home theatre speakers I have built for my new listening room in my new house. The baffles with sand loaded frame tubes are made from gloss black high density MDF. They sound awesome! 

I realised that a bigger speaker could equal a bigger sound stage, but I was not prepared to hear the vast difference between 10’’ and 15’’ drivers. Same family sound but much bigger. The 10’’s however make perfect centre and rear speakers with a timbre that is consistent across all the speakers. Frankly, I am impressed and so are some of my friends and I believe they will sound better when I can give them some more space in the new house. I have mated them with two 12’’ subs in the new room (just for movies) I have a quality home theatre receiver to drive this set in due course. The whole lot will be mated with a ceiling mounted projector and fixed screen. Suitable room treatments will also be applied.

The set consists of :

1.	Two Hawthorne Silver Iris 15’’ coaxials for the front left and right speakers
2.	One Hawthorne Silver Iris 10’’ coaxial for the centre speaker
3.	Two Hawthorne Silver Iris 10’’ coaxial for the rear speakers 

I have not moved into the new house (I move in three weeks) yet. I will send some more photos when all the speakers have their grills attached and are in place in the room with all the correct ancillaries. Cannot wait!!!!! (you would think I was six, not sixty)

Cheers Harry Potter


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks great... Is the bass as tight with the larger driver?


----------



## harry potter (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Ron,

The bass was always pretty tight and in the early days of the 10'' coaxials I supplemented them as a stereo pair with passive 12'' sealed sub driven by a dedicated 230 watt sub amp which integrated well. But now I feel I have enough bass and the front centre speaker serves more for dialogue and diction in the movies.

I am very happy with the outcome so far, but my new room is much bigger and has carpeted floors so I am sure I will have to tweak things a bit when I settle into my new home in due course. That is part of the fun!

Thanks for your reply

Harry


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

harry potter said:


> Hi Ron,
> 
> The bass was always pretty tight and in the early days of the 10'' coaxials I supplemented them as a stereo pair with passive 12'' sealed sub driven by a dedicated 230 watt sub amp which integrated well. But now I feel I have enough bass and the front centre speaker serves more for dialogue and diction in the movies.
> 
> ...


Hi Harry,
My only concern was that they may not be as tight. When I had subs in my car setup the smaller woofers always had tighter bass but not as powerful as a bigger sub. Maybe the fact that you have no cabinets makes the bass tighter?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I love the Hawthorne sound, bass-lite isn't a term you often hear associated with them.


----------

